# Hemichromis Lifalili



## dtronic12 (Aug 21, 2011)

can you tell me any suitable tank mates for the red jewel cichlid?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Moved as these aren't from Malawi.

What are the dimensions of your aquarium?


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

if you have a bonded/breeding pair, none. when in breeding mode, mine terrorize fish that are 5 times their size and they live in my ca/sa community tank, 125 gallons. if kept singularly, they are not too agro and do well with central americans like jds, cons meeki. i tried them with malawis but it was a bloodbath


----------

